# Que faire au Japon?



## Adrienhb (28 Juin 2007)

Hullo,


Apr&#232;s vous avoir demand&#233; des conseils pour New York, je remets &#231;a mais pour le Japon.
Cette fois pas besoin de trouver un h&#244;tel, ou plut&#244;t des h&#244;tels, l'agence de voyages s'en charge.
Mais par contre une fois sur place, que faire? Auriez-vous des id&#233;es d'endroits &#224; visiter, de magasins &#224; ne pas rater, de restos ou de pl&#226;ts &#224; go&#251;ter, etc.
Voici les villes par lesquelles nous passerons:
Osaka (bon &#231;a &#231;a devrait &#234;tre bon, j'ai de la famille l&#224;-bas (oui oui malgr&#233; &#231;a je vous pose tout de m&#234;me ces questions... mon japonais &#233;tant ce qu'il est... :rose
Hiroshima (et donc Miyajima)
Kyoto
Kanazawa
Shirakawago
Takayama
Hakone
Nikko
Tokyo (avec un d&#233;tour par le mus&#233;e Ghibli! :love

Ah vi... et puis je voudrais bien profiter de mon s&#233;jour (enfin si &#231;a pouvait &#234;tre &#224; Osaka ce serait mieux ) pour acheter un apn (a priori un ixus, mais l&#224; n'est pas la question). Est-ce que cela vaut vraiment le coup? O&#249; acheter?

Ah oui aussi... vous conseillez d'emporter quoi comme v&#234;tements? Il para&#238;t que le jeans est contre-indiqu&#233;. Vrai que dans mon souvenir le mois d'ao&#251;t est aussi chaud qu'humide...

Mmmh... quoi d'autres... mmmh... non c'y tout, mais si vous avez d'autres conseils, je suis prenneur!

Grand merci par avance pour votre aide,

A.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2007)

Mackie a pass&#233; toutes ses vacances a l'Apple Store de Tokyo.
Il parait qu'il est tr&#232;s bien.


----------



## elKBron (28 Juin 2007)

manger du riz et des sushis, boire du thé ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Juin 2007)

Utiliser des boules de geisha.


----------



## boddy (28 Juin 2007)

Crois moi, tu vas t'ennuyer.
Appel l'agence et fais mettre ton billet à mon nom : je me sacrifie


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de ton touroperator pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233;.

Merci de patienter un peu, un pr&#233;pos&#233; va prendre en compte ta demande&#8230;


----------



## Pharmacos (28 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4315981 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de ton touroperator préféré.
> 
> Merci de patienter un peu, un préposé va prendre en compte ta demande


 
Heu faire le japonais avec un appareil photo autour du cou


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Mackie a passé toutes ses vacances a l'Apple Store de Tokyo.
> Il parait qu'il est très bien.



j'ai passer mes vacances au japon a boire de la kirin


----------



## CBi (28 Juin 2007)

Le programme d&#233;pend quand m&#234;me un peu du temps que tu vas y passer  
Quelques conseils en vrac

Miyajima = c'est plus joli je trouve &#224; mar&#233;e haute. L'office du tourisme &#224; la gare de Hiroshima peut te donner l'horaire des mar&#233;es.

Entre Hiroshima et Kyoto, il faut si tu disposes d'assez de temps (= plus de 2 semaines au total) t'arr&#234;ter &#224; Himeji, seul ch&#226;teau japonais v&#233;ritablement m&#233;dieval (les autres ont br&#251;l&#233; et ont &#233;t&#233; reconstruits... en b&#233;ton). 

Kyoto = le plus beau &#224; mon avis c'est le temple Sanjusangendo, &#224; visiter au lever du soleil, avant les hordes de touristes. Et pour le coucher du soleil, aller au Kiyomizu-dera, puis &#224; la nuit tomb&#233;e, musarder jusqu'&#224; Shijo et au quartier de Gion. Et bien s&#251;r, depuis Kyoto, aller passer au moins une demi-journ&#233;e &#224; Nara (Daibutsu-den).

Kanazawa, Shirakawago, Takayama = c'est joli, mais &#224; mon avis, pas indispensable alors que si tu es amateur d'art, Ookayama et ses mus&#233;es est un must. 

Hakone = le mieux est de partir de la gare de Shinjuku &#224; Tokyo, avec un Hakone FreePass de la Odakyu Railways qui fait un circuit complet tr&#232;s agr&#233;able par beau temps. 
Si tu as le temps, une nuit dans un onsen (repas gastro., bain &#224; la belle &#233;toile, nuit sur les tatamis) &#224; Hakone est aussi un must = je conseille le Senkyoro, ou le Matsuzakaya (le site est en japonais mais la patronne parle fran&#231;ais). 

Tokyo = l'Apple Store de Ginza, ouais bof, pas tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant en fait. Le meilleur magasin Mac de Tokyo est &#224; Akihabara : le Sofmap Mac-Collection

Bon voyage !


A oui, et j'oubliais, pour l'APN, ach&#232;te plut&#244;t un Nikon = &#224; Shinjuku chez Bic Camera, puis il y a juste &#224; traverser la rue (ou presque) pour trouver la show-room Nikon o&#249; tu pourras &#233;changer le manuel japonais gratuitement pour un manuel en fran&#231;ais.


----------



## macinside (28 Juin 2007)

CBi a dit:


> L
> Tokyo = l'Apple Store de Ginza, ouais bof, pas très intéressant en fait. Le meilleur magasin Mac de Tokyo est à Akihabara : le Sofmap Mac-Collection



ça je confirme


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juin 2007)

CBi a dit:


> A oui, et j'oubliais, pour l'APN, ach&#232;te plut&#244;t un Nikon = &#224; Shinjuku chez Bic Camera, puis il y a juste &#224; traverser la rue (ou presque) pour trouver la show-room Nikon o&#249; tu pourras &#233;changer le manuel japonais gratuitement pour un manuel en fran&#231;ais.


N'importe quoi !! 
Ach&#232;te plut&#244;t un Canon&#8230;


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Juin 2007)

Hullo,

Merci pour tous vos conseils. Je vois que le bar reste le bar.  :rateau:

CB, je reviens sur quelques unes de tes remarques:



CBi a dit:


> Le programme dépend quand même un peu du temps que tu vas y passer



3 semaines. 



CBi a dit:


> Entre Hiroshima et Kyoto, il faut si tu disposes d'assez de temps (= plus de 2 semaines au total) t'arrêter à Himeji, seul château japonais véritablement médieval (les autres ont brûlé et ont été reconstruits... en béton).



Mince je ne savais pas ça... merci.
Bon par contre, ce sera plus de l'ordre de 6 jours pour tout ça...



CBi a dit:


> Kyoto = le plus beau à mon avis c'est le temple Sanjusangendo, à visiter au lever du soleil, avant les hordes de touristes. Et pour le coucher du soleil, aller au Kiyomizu-dera, puis à la nuit tombée, musarder jusqu'à Shijo et au quartier de Gion. Et bien sûr, depuis Kyoto, aller passer au moins une demi-journée à Nara (Daibutsu-den).



Nara est prévu, quoique nous le ferons p'tet d'Osaka.
Par contre je me demande si je pourrais encore passer par le trou du pilier... va savoir pourquoi j'en doute! 
Flemme d'aller vérifier... le Sanjusangendo, c'est le temple d'or?



CBi a dit:


> Kanazawa, Shirakawago, Takayama = c'est joli, mais à mon avis, pas indispensable alors que si tu es amateur d'art, Ookayama et ses musées est un must.



Malheureusement, le programme est arrêté. 
Ookayama, c'est une ville? Qui sait on pourra p'tet y faire un saut. On y trouve quoi comme musées?



CBi a dit:


> Hakone = le mieux est de partir de la gare de Shinjuku à Tokyo, avec un Hakone FreePass de la Odakyu Railways qui fait un circuit complet très agréable par beau temps.
> Si tu as le temps, une nuit dans un onsen (repas gastro., bain à la belle étoile, nuit sur les tatamis) à Hakone est aussi un must = je conseille le Senkyoro, ou le Matsuzakaya (le site est en japonais mais la patronne parle français).



Flûte, le JR ne fonctionne pas pour Hakone? 
Plus possible de changer les hôtels...
Mais je sais qu'on au moins une nuit dans un riyokan, sans doute dans un onsen et p'tet encore dans... flûte j'ai oublié le nom de cette catégorie qui est en dessous du ryokan.
Par contre une chose qu'il faudra que je retrouve, c'est un bain public. Je rêve d'y retourner depuis... euh voyons la dernière fois que je suis allé au Japon c'était il y a... ouh là... si longtemps.



CBi a dit:


> Tokyo = l'Apple Store de Ginza, ouais bof, pas très intéressant en fait. Le meilleur magasin Mac de Tokyo est à Akihabara : le Sofmap Mac-Collection


Merci.
Mais je ne suis pas sûr que je vais m'acheter quoique ce soit de pommé. C'est surtout l'apn que je vise, mon ixus 430 se faisant vieux.



CBi a dit:


> Bon voyage !



Merci! 



CBi a dit:


> A oui, et j'oubliais, pour l'APN, achète plutôt un Nikon = à Shinjuku chez Bic Camera, puis il y a juste à traverser la rue (ou presque) pour trouver la show-room Nikon où tu pourras échanger le manuel japonais gratuitement pour un manuel en français.



Pour l'instant, je suis plutôt canoniste... 


Merci pour tes conseils!

A.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

> Merci pour tous vos conseils. Je vois que le bar reste le bar.



Tu peux approfondir ? J'ai l'impression que &#231;a peut int&#233;resser pas mal de monde ici


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4316563 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux approfondir ? J'ai l'impression que ça peut intéresser pas mal de monde ici



A propos des boules de geisha?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2007)

Tu parles du seul truc int&#233;ressant, &#233;videmment qu'on peut approfondir l&#224; !!!


----------



## Luc G (29 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> A propos des boules de geisha?



Sujet de Français pour le rattrapage du bac. Choisissez un des deux sujets de dissertation ci-dessous :

1) Un japonais revenant de France rentre dans l'applestore de Tokyo et trouve Mackie vautré dans un coin en train de boire de l'aspirine et s'écrie, rageur : "j'ai les boules". Développez

2) Un japonais jamais sorti du Japon rentre dans l'applestore de Tokyo, où travaille sa copine, cinq minutes avant l'heure de la sortie et s'écrie, rayonnant : "j'ai les boules". Développez

Sujet de géographie pour le rattrapage du bac.

Expliquez les grandes lignes des différences culturelles entre la France et le Japon en vous appuyant sur l'expression "j'ai les boules". Développez.


* Oui, je sais, ce n'est pas tout à fait ce qu'il a écrit, enfin ce qu'il dit avoir bu mais l'orthogrpahe à Mackie nécessite du doigté dans l'interprétation, c'est bien connu et puis boire l'une peut conduire à boire l'autre


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4316563 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux approfondir ? J'ai l'impression que ça peut intéresser pas mal de monde ici



Une propension pour les commentaires à partir en sucette... remarque c'est un peu logique si on parle de boules... :rateau:

A.


----------



## CBi (29 Juin 2007)

Revenons au choses sérieuses  



Adrienhb a dit:


> le Sanjusangendo, c'est le temple d'or?


Non, je ne suis pas très fan du temple d'or. Le Sanjusangendo, c'est le temple tout en longueur qui contient 1000 statues presque identiques. En face du Musée National.



Adrienhb a dit:


> Ookayama, c'est une ville? Qui sait on pourra p'tet y faire un saut. On y trouve quoi comme musées?


Oui c'est un chef lieu de département, qui abrite l'un des 3 plus beaux jardins japonais du pays. Les musées sont en fait dans la ville voisine de Kurashiki, qui a eu la chance d'abriter un riche et généreux amateur d'art. Les détails ici. 
Sinon, l'autre musée exceptionel à voir est à Hakone = le POLA Art Museum.



Adrienhb a dit:


> Flûte, le JR ne fonctionne pas pour Hakone?


Non, le JR ne va pas à Hakone, mais le Odakyu Hakone Freepass, ce n'est pas que du train.



Adrienhb a dit:


> Pour l'instant, je suis plutôt canoniste...


Personne n'est parfait  Mais un apn, si ce n'est pas un reflex, ce peut être l'occasion de découvrir Nikon...


Ah, et j'oubliais, pour les boules indiquées dans l'un des messages ci-dessus, c'est aussi à Akihabara et le magasin s'appelle Love Merci.


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Juin 2007)

Konichowa?


----------



## jpmiss (29 Juin 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Konichowa?




La charte bordel!


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> La charte bordel!



&#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12399;


----------



## Aurélie85 (29 Juin 2007)

moi aussi, je t'aime


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Juin 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Revenons au choses sérieuses



Oui revenons-y.
Merci pour toutes ces infos, je vais regarder ça.
Sinon, un avis sur le type de vêtements à emporter?



Aurélie85 a dit:


> Konichowa?





G2LOQ a dit:


> &#12371;&#12435;&#12395;&#12385;&#12399;



Tention, comme G2LOQ le fait remarquer, c'est chi et non cho... 

Valà, valà, valà... 

A. pas plus attiré que ça par nikon...


----------



## CBi (29 Juin 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Sinon, un avis sur le type de vêtements à emporter?



A 23h11..Ça donne une idée


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Sinon, un avis sur le type de v&#234;tements &#224; emporter?



Alors pour 3 semaines je te conseille :

6 T-shirt
2 pulls
1 chemise (pour la soir&#233;e boum)
6 paires de chaussettes
6 slips
4 pantalons
4 shorts
2 paires de chaussures, dont une de marche
1 paire de tongs, pour le confort le soir
1 pyjama
1 maillot de bain (on ne sait jamais)
2 serviettes (de bain et de toilette)

1 trousse de toilettes, contenant au moins :
Mousse a raser, rasoir, brosse a dent, dentifrice, cr&#233;me solaire, shampoing, gel douche, pr&#233;servatifs

1 doudou pour s'endormir le soir

1 stylo
1 calepin (pour &#233;crire a popa et moman)



bien entendu nous ne pourrons &#234;tre tenu responsable de la perte ou du vol d'affaire personnelles pendant le voyage. Pour limiter les vols, je ne saurais trop te conseiller de marquer tes v&#234;tements a ton nom.


----------



## mado (29 Juin 2007)

Revoir Lost in translation en mangeant des sushis.

(bien le seul truc en rapport avec le Japon que j'aime )


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> (bien le seul truc en rapport avec le Japon que j'aime )



Bah  Et les boules de Geisha ?


----------



## mado (29 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4317275 a dit:
			
		

> Bah  Et les boules de Geisha ?


 
Parce que les japonais sont dépassés sur le plan là.. 
Je te montrerai !


----------



## Bassman (29 Juin 2007)

mado a dit:


> Parce que les japonais sont dépassés sur le plan là..
> Je te montrerai !



J'veux bien :rose: :rose: :love: 


On continue par MP peut être    :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (30 Juin 2007)

CBi a dit:


> A 23h11..Ça donne une idée



En effet... je m'attendais pas à de la pluie... C'est déjà la saison des typhons?
Cette combinaison chaleur/moiteur m'embête un chouïa pas mal en fait...

Bon je verrais.

Merci,

A.


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> A propos des boules de geisha?





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4316566 a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles du seul truc intéressant, évidemment qu'on peut approfondir là !!!





Luc G a dit:


> Sujet de Français pour le rattrapage du bac. Choisissez un des deux sujets de dissertation ci-dessous :
> 
> 1) Un japonais revenant de France rentre dans l'applestore de Tokyo et trouve Mackie vautré dans un coin en train de boire de l'aspirine et s'écrie, rageur : "j'ai les boules". Développez
> 
> ...



Je croyais que les fils à coups de boule étaient interdits ? 

:mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4317198 a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour 3 semaines je te conseille :
> 
> 6 T-shirt
> 2 pulls
> gna gna gna




Et des capotes, aussi, non?
Passque les capotes japonaises, il parait que bon...
La taille, tout ça... 




Adrienhb a dit:


> Cette combinaison chaleur/moiteur m'embête un chouïa pas mal en fait...




Oooooh le pov' il va faire trop chaud pour son voyage au japon! 
Ca va être tout loupé!


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et des capotes, aussi, non?
> Passque les capotes japonaises, il parait que bon...
> La taille, tout ça...






			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4317198 a dit:
			
		

> Alors pour 3 semaines je te conseille :
> gnagnagna ....
> Mousse a raser, rasoir, brosse a dent, dentifrice, créme solaire, shampoing, gel douche, *préservatifs*
> ... gnagna





Je vois que vous êtes sur la même longueur d'onde.


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Juin 2007)

Oh?
"Pr&#233;servatif", &#231;a veut dire "capote"?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Juin 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Oh?
> "Préservatif", ça veut dire "capote"?



C'est ce qu'on appelle un "con d'homme" !


----------



## Bassman (30 Juin 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je vois que vous êtes sur la même longueur d'onde.



Hey oh !  Doucement les gros mots quand même !  

Tu mériterais que je signale ton message aux modérateurs


----------



## WebOliver (1 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Mmmh... quoi d'autres... mmmh... non c'y tout, mais si vous avez d'autres conseils, je suis prenneur!



Moi moi j'ai. Pourquoi ne vas-tu pas à Clermont? C'est moins loin, pour autant le voyage dure autant qu'un vol vers le Japon, et c'est tout aussi exotique, voire plus.


----------



## ddrmanxbxfr (5 Juillet 2007)

Ah oui aussi si tu aime un peut jouer Passe a l'un des 500 Sega Gamecenter ou ils ont des arcades de toutes sortes 

Ou

A G-ONE ou tu pourra trouver pleins de pieces de collection a ce niveau de jeux tres rarement trouvable ( Eh oui j'ai le 1er metal slug qui vien de la en AES Sur neogeo :love: )


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Juillet 2007)

ddrmanxbxfr a dit:


> Ah oui aussi si tu aime un peut jouer Passe a l'un des 500 Sega Gamecenter ou ils ont des arcades de toutes sortes
> 
> Ou
> 
> A G-ONE ou tu pourra trouver pleins de pieces de collection a ce niveau de jeux tres rarement trouvable ( Eh oui j'ai le 1er metal slug qui vien de la en AES Sur neogeo :love: )



Merci de l'idée. 
Où trouve-t-on G-One?

A.


----------



## ddrmanxbxfr (7 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Merci de l'idée.
> Où trouve-t-on G-One?
> 
> A.



Laisse moi retrouver l'adresse de G-One et je te la donne demain  sa doit etre dans mon cartable " Japon "


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juillet 2007)

Sans se reposer la question Nikon/Canon, y a-t-il vraiment un intérêt (financier) à acheter un apn au Japon?


Merci,

A.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Sans se reposer la question Nikon/Canon, y a-t-il vraiment un int&#233;r&#234;t (financier) &#224; acheter un apn au Japon?
> 
> 
> Merci,
> ...



Ben d&#233;j&#224;, j'en vois un, pas financier, mais touristico-culturel : A chaque fois que tu dois rapporter l'appareil en panne au SAV sous garantie, &#231;a te fait un beau voyage 

:mouais:


----------



## Adrienhb (7 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben déjà, j'en vois un, pas financier, mais touristico-culturel : A chaque fois que tu dois rapporter l'appareil en panne au SAV sous garantie, ça te fait un beau voyage
> 
> :mouais:



Les garanties ne sont pas mondiales??? 

Mais bon, je prendrai le risque qu'il ne tombera pas en panne...

A.


----------



## Gwen (7 Juillet 2007)

Non, a part apple, les garanties ne sont en g&#233;n&#233;rale pas mondial et des boites international comme Sony par exemple, refusent de prendre en charge les produits venant d'un autre pays


----------



## CBi (8 Juillet 2007)

Je ne sais pas pour Canon, mais pour Nikon, la garantie n'est pas mondiale sur les boîtiers (sauf pour les pros qui peuvent souscrire à un équivalent de l'"Apple Care") mais elle est mondiale sur les objectifs.

Par ailleurs, se souvenir que la TVA est payable au retour, et que la douane peut en théorie sévir à chaque passage de frontière, même sur un appareil usagé. dont on ne pourrait pas prouver qu'il a été dédouané.

En général, il n'y a pas forcément un grand intérêt à acheter au Japon, si ce n'est qu'actuellement le change Euro-Yen est très favorable à l'euro = 
Nikon D40 Noir + AF-S DX 18 -55 mm ED 579 Euros à la FNAC, *323 Euros* chez Yodobashi après déduction des points de la carte de fidélité !


----------



## Gwen (8 Juillet 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Par ailleurs, se souvenir que la TVA est payable au retour, et que la douane peut en théorie sévir à chaque passage de frontière, même sur un appareil usagé. dont on ne pourrait pas prouver qu'il a été dédouané.



ça, c'est en théorie ce qui devrait se passer. mais bon, dans la réalité, tant que l'appareil semble usagé, la douane ne sévit pas et il ne faut pas se ramener avec 3 appareils dans les bagages non plus. Les douanier cherche avant tous ceux qui font du commerce et non les particuliers qui se font plaisir.


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2007)

CBi a dit:


> Je ne sais pas pour Canon, mais pour Nikon, la garantie n'est pas mondiale sur les boîtiers (sauf pour les pros qui peuvent souscrire à un équivalent de l'"Apple Care") mais elle est mondiale sur les objectifs.



Canon lutte massivement contre le marché gris (importation parallèle) : d'ailleurs il n'hésite pas a poursuivre les gros importateurs ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> Canon lutte massivement contre le marché gris (importation parallèle) : d'ailleurs il n'hésite pas a poursuivre les gros importateurs ...



On notera la divergence entre les motifs invoqués (protection du consommateur européen) et le motif réel (plumer ce même consommateur un peu plus) de Canon pour lutter contre ce phénomène.

Je voudrais bien qu'on m'explique pourquoi, en Europe, un même produit est vendu (hors taxes) 30 à 50% plus cher qu'aux Etats Unis ou qu'en Asie ?


----------



## spud34 (8 Juillet 2007)

Alors, comme ça, au Japon, la seule activité valable est de s'acheter un apn?!! :mouais:


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2007)

ben c'est un grand pays de la photo  &#231;a fait partie du folklore :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Juillet 2007)

spud34 a dit:


> Alors, comme ça, au Japon, la seule activité valable est de s'acheter un apn?!! :mouais:



Pfff bien sûr que non, mais c'est un des trucs que je compte faire.
Bon et histoire d'aggraver mon cas, rapporter des goodies Ghibli fait aussi partie des choses que je compte faire au Japon...


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Pfff bien sûr que non, mais c'est un des trucs que je compte faire.
> Bon et histoire d'aggraver mon cas, rapporter des goodies Ghibli fait aussi partie des choses que je compte faire au Japon...



j'avais trouver un beau chatbus :rose:






ne pas oublier de tester les programme complet des WC 






j'en avait vu un qui avait un port Mini USB ... va savoir a quoi il sert


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'en avait vu un qui avait un port Mini USB ... va savoir a quoi il sert



Pour le PQ usb......


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2007)

na ... ils ont remplacer le papier par un petit jet d'eau  + cycle s&#233;chage :bebe:


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'avais trouver un beau chatbus :rose:








macinside a dit:


> ne pas oublier de tester les programme complet des WC



C'est vrai que lorsque j'y étais allé, ce n'était pas à ce point... faudra que j'y pense.  Mais comme je crois l'avoir déjà dit, en matière de salle d'eau, c'est surtout dans un bain public que je veux retourner.
Raaaah! Parlez-moi de relaxation! 

A.


----------



## macinside (8 Juillet 2007)

il y aussi un r&#233;glage homme-femme, ne surtout pas ce tromper :rateau:


----------



## CBi (8 Juillet 2007)

macinside a dit:


> j'en avait vu un qui avait un port Mini USB ... va savoir a quoi il sert [/QUOA brancher un Apple TV...


----------



## NED (9 Juillet 2007)

Bon c'est quand que tu pars Adrienhb ?


----------



## Chang (9 Juillet 2007)

Au Japon faut faire les disquaires de je ne sais plus quel quartier de je ne sais plus quelle ville, mais bon c'est plein de vieilleries introuvables ailleurs et pour pas grand chose. Il est conseille d'y aller sans sa CB internachionol' ... 

Et puis accessoirement, si les preservatifs n'ont pas servits, ce qui arrive hein (non ?! :rose ne pas oublier de repartir avec un DVD de la pulpeuse Reon Kadena [SIGH] :rose::rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2007)

NED a dit:


> Bon c'est quand que tu pars Adrienhb ?



Le 6 août...  donc on en a pas fini avec ce thread.

D'ailleurs s'il y a d'autres conseils de choses à faire... 

A.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2007)

Mince j'avais pas vu ce fil. Pitain, chuis m&#233;chamment envieux sur ce coup !! 

Puisque vous parliez d'objets avec garantie mondiale : il y a les montres. Seiko j'en suis presque s&#251;r (faut que je retrouve la garantie de la mienne). Casio j'en suis certain. Je ne sais pas si elles y sont moins cher mais bon, une Grand Seiko, &#231;a peut &#234;tre sympa


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Le 6 août...  donc on en a pas fini avec ce thread.
> 
> D'ailleurs s'il y a d'autres conseils de choses à faire...
> 
> A.



Vivement le 7 alors


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2007)

Ouais, parce qu'apr&#232;s, moi j'ai "Que faire &#224; Cherbourg ?" "Que faire &#224; Montauban ?" "Que faire &#224; l'Apple Expo ?" "Que faire dans mon salon ?" "Que faire &#224; Londres ?" "Que faire au march&#233; ?", enfin j'ai plein de questions aussi, moi !


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2007)

Moi j'avais pens&#233; a "Que faire chez BackCat ?"


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4328126 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, parce qu'après, moi j'ai "Que faire à Cherbourg ?" "Que faire à Montauban ?" "Que faire à l'Apple Expo ?" "Que faire dans mon salon ?" "Que faire à Londres ?" "Que faire au marché ?", enfin j'ai plein de questions aussi, moi !



Et après, on a les "où cours-je, où vais-je, dans quel état j'erre ?" à faire, hein ! :mouais:


----------



## CBi (10 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Puisque vous parliez d'objets avec garantie mondiale : il y a les montres. Seiko j'en suis presque sûr (faut que je retrouve la garantie de la mienne). Casio j'en suis certain. Je ne sais pas si elles y sont moins cher mais bon, une Grand Seiko, ça peut être sympa



Quite à aller jusqu'au Japon, y a plus cool que les Seiko...


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2007)

Bah c'est affaire de go&#251;t  Disons qu'au japon on peut trouver des Seiko _tr&#232;s classiques_, m&#233;caniques et tout &#231;a (avec des mouvements de tr&#232;s grande qualit&#233, que l'on ne trouve pas en Europe. Apr&#232;s, disons que je pense que j'aurais du mal &#224; lire l'heure sur les montres _cools_ que tu indiques


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Après, disons que je pense que j'aurais du mal à lire l'heure sur les montres _cools_ que tu indiques



Rhoo l'autre, eh ! Le has been, il met une montre pour avoir l'heure ! Une montre, c'est pour être "in", frimer un max, tomber les gonzesses, tout çaaa, pas pour donner l'heure !


----------



## Bassman (10 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rhoo l'autre, eh ! Le has been, il met une montre pour avoir l'heure ! Une montre, c'est pour être "in", frimer un max, tomber les gonzesses, tout çaaa, pas pour donner l'heure !



Comme les téléphones portables, mainant c'est fait pour faire des photos montages ou écouter de la zik. Pour téléphoner, y'a les cabines. :rateau:


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Rhoo l'autre, eh ! Le has been, il met une montre pour avoir l'heure ! Une montre, c'est pour être "in", frimer un max, tomber les gonzesses, tout çaaa, pas pour donner l'heure !


Eh oui !! Vieux c*n je suis. Et depuis longtemps. Quant à tomber des gonzesses : je n'ai jamais su et en plus je n'en ai plus besoin 
C'est pour ça que je préfère lorgner du côté des montres de bellâtres, chères et à aiguilles 

À part ça, moi, je reviendrais du Japon avec quelques mangas en VO (non STF malheureusement) pour le plaisir.


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Bah c'est affaire de goût  Disons qu'au japon on peut trouver des Seiko _très classiques_, mécaniques et tout ça (avec des mouvements de très grande qualité), que l'on ne trouve pas en Europe. Après, disons que je pense que j'aurais du mal à lire l'heure sur les montres _cools_ que tu indiques



Ah ouais?
Question sérieuse: ils feraient pas des montres gousset mécanique? Je ne supporte pas le quartz et fort peu les montres bracelet.





bompi a dit:


> À part ça, moi, je reviendrais du Japon avec quelques mangas en VO (non STF malheureusement) pour le plaisir.



La dernière fois que je suis allé au Japon (il y a donc looooooooooooongtemps), je suis revenu avec une valise pleine (littéralement) de mangas. L'intégralité des Dragon Ball (une grosse trentaine à l'époque), une dizaine de City hunter (j'aurais dû faire la collec), les 6 tomes d'Akira et quelques autres je crois.

A.


----------



## landrih (10 Juillet 2007)

suis allé 15 jours au japon ya 5 ans. je fais un tour dans mes notes et je reposte 
un premier constat: a part les sushis, c'est le pays ou j'ai le plus mal mangé ( et pourtant , je suis pas difficile...):hein: 
en meme temps t y vas pas pour ça!!!!!!


----------



## macinside (10 Juillet 2007)

une bi&#232;re a chaque repas ...  1000 calories d'assurer et gr&#226;ce a la levure de la bi&#232;re tu ne risque pas la tourista :rateau:


----------



## Adrienhb (10 Juillet 2007)

landrih a dit:


> suis allé 15 jours au japon ya 5 ans. je fais un tour dans mes notes et je reposte



Merci.



landrih a dit:


> un premier constat: a part les sushis, c'est le pays ou j'ai le plus mal mangé ( et pourtant , je suis pas difficile...):hein:



   
Heiiiin????
Tu as fait comment? C'est trop bon ce qu'on y trouve!



landrih a dit:


> en meme temps t y vas pas pour ça!!!!!!



Euh ben si tout d'même... c'est ze truc que j'attends avec le plus d'impatience! 
Pinaise je devrais avoir honte... reusement que personne de la famille là-bas ne lit le français ou fréquente le forum. :rose:  

A.


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2007)

Je suppose que l'on doit manger de d&#233;licieuses choses _en dehors_ des sushis, makis et autres yakitori des restaurants sino-nippons europ&#233;ens [apparemment, le kit de conversion de restaurant sino-tha&#239; => nippon marche bien, de nos jours ] Des lamens (ou ramens, je ne sais plus) de folie ... Yummy !!

Bon : Seiko a commenc&#233; (il y a plus de 100 ans) avec les montres &#224; gousset mais maintenant ce n'est plus trop &#231;a.

Je suppose que l'on peut _aussi_ ramener du Japon de la pop bien sympa, fa&#231;on Pizzicato Five : si je trouvais un truc du m&#234;me genre, &#231;a me plairait bien en tous cas. On doit bien avoir aussi de la musique plus traditionnelle &#224; foison. Le shamisen, c'est bien comme tout, par exemple (j'ai de bons souvenirs de concerts).

Enfin bref : tu vas revenir charg&#233; comme une mule et tu auras bien besoin des forces de Songoku pour porter tout &#231;a  [mon fils vient de lire 5 fois de suite le premier tome du Songoku de Osamu Tezuka : passionn&#233;. Perso, c'est le Xiyouji que j'ai lu, moi ]


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Je suppose que l'on doit manger de d&#233;licieuses choses _en dehors_ des sushis, makis et autres yakitori



Exaaaaactement!
Raaah qu'est-ce que j'ai h&#226;te d'aller manger sur le pouce un bento, un tendon sur le quai d'une gare, un okonomiyaki ou autres... Et puis m&#234;me je suis s&#251;r qu'un sushi, un maki ou un yakitori l&#224;-bas n'a pas le m&#234;me go&#251;t qu'ici..
Tiens un livre qui m'a fait r&#234;ver, saliver: _Le gourmet solitaire_ de Taniguchi! :love:



bompi a dit:


> des restaurants sino-nippons europ&#233;ens [apparemment, le kit de conversion de restaurant sino-tha&#239; => nippon marche bien, de nos jours ] Des lamens (ou ramens, je ne sais plus) de folie ... Yummy !!



Raaah ne me parle pas de la plaie que sont ces "restos japonais"! 
Cela me fait penser, &#224; Paris, mis &#224; part Yasube, personne ne conna&#238;t un vrai resto de yakitori?



bompi a dit:


> Bon : Seiko a commenc&#233; (il y a plus de 100 ans) avec les montres &#224; gousset mais maintenant ce n'est plus trop &#231;a.



Dommage... en m&#234;me temps... pas s&#251;r que je veuille vraiment une montre en fait.




bompi a dit:


> Je suppose que l'on peut _aussi_ ramener du Japon de la pop bien sympa, fa&#231;on Pizzicato Five : si je trouvais un truc du m&#234;me genre, &#231;a me plairait bien en tous cas. On doit bien avoir aussi de la musique plus traditionnelle &#224; foison. Le shamisen, c'est bien comme tout, par exemple (j'ai de bons souvenirs de concerts).




Pas trop musique japonaise... bon on verra.



bompi a dit:


> Enfin bref : tu vas revenir charg&#233; comme une mule et tu auras bien besoin des forces de Songoku pour porter tout &#231;a




D'autant qu'il y a d'autres souvenirs &#224; rapporter, genre kimono, porcelaines, bo&#238;tes laqu&#233;es...

Bon on verra!

Bon tu lui passes quand le deuxi&#232;me tome &#224; ton fils? 

A.


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2007)

[apart&#233; familial]Sa tante s'en occupe, cadeau d'anniversaire : il va vraiment &#234;tre content. &#199;a plus le troisi&#232;me tome de Prince Norman ![/apart&#233;]

C'est vrai, &#231;a, un kimono. Cool. Bon, faut que j'arr&#234;te de regarder ce fil, &#231;a fait trop envie.
Et question culinaire, je te rejoins.


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> [aparté familial]Sa tante s'en occupe, cadeau d'anniversaire : il va vraiment être content. Ça plus le troisième tome de Prince Norman ![/aparté]



C'est pas mal ça comme idée de cadeau d'anniversaire/Noël... vu le nombre de tomes, vous n'avez plus à vous creuser les méninges d'ici à sa majorité, voir plus! 



bompi a dit:


> C'est vrai, ça, un kimono. Cool.



Je viens d'acheter le Lonely planet et viens d'y voir les prix des kimono... euh ouais bon ben on va acheter les gros kimonos rembourrés qu'on met en hiver hein...
Dommage, si j'avais pu j'aurais bien acheté un ensembe pour homme (celui avec le hakama... ça a quand même une fière allure!).



bompi a dit:


> Bon, faut que j'arrête de regarder ce fil, ça fait trop envie.
> Et question culinaire, je te rejoins.



 


A.


----------



## Bassman (14 Juillet 2007)

Voil&#224; la super id&#233;e de quoi faire au japon !!


Trouver les enveloppes avec les sous dedans laiss&#233; par un allum&#233; dans les chiottes nippones


----------



## Gwen (14 Juillet 2007)

C'est quoi cette histoire?


----------



## macinside (14 Juillet 2007)

gwen a dit:


> C'est quoi cette histoire?



nioub va 



iDuck a dit:


> WC surprise


----------

